# [openal] Impossible d'installer le paquet 0.0.8 (résolu)

## babos

Voilà, je mets mon système à jour tranquillement et mon système me dit que openal-20050504 est un paquet bloquant pour freealut-1.0.1.

Alors, moi, inconscient, je le retire et fait la mise à jour.

Mais voilà, lors de la mise à jour, le système essaie d'installer openal-0.0.8 et là, j'obtiens ça:

```
arch/i386/x86_floatmul.c:86:74: warning: use of C99 long long integer constant

arch/i386/x86_floatmul.c:89:74: warning: use of C99 long long integer constant

arch/i386/x86_floatmul.c: In function `_alFloatMul':

arch/i386/x86_floatmul.c:86: internal compiler error: in ix86_expand_binop_builtin, at config/i386/i386.c:13246

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

Preprocessed source stored into /var/tmp/portage/openal-0.0.8/temp/cccPMDDS.out file, please attach this to your bugreport.

make[3]: *** [libopenal_la-x86_floatmul.lo] Erreur 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/openal-0.0.8/work/openal-0.0.8/src'make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/openal-0.0.8/work/openal-0.0.8/src'make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/openal-0.0.8/work/openal-0.0.8'

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/openal-0.0.8 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 45, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Donc, je fais un petit 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Tout est réparé mais je retombe alors sur le problème initial : impossible de mettre à jour. Là, je ne sais plus quoi faire...

```
Gentux matthieu # emerge --update --deep --newuse --pretend world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] ~media-libs/openal-20050504 (is blocking media-libs/freealut-1.0.1)

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/openal-0.0.8 [20050504-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freealut-1.0.1

[ebuild     U ] games-rpg/eternal-lands-1.2.0_p1-r3 [1.2.0_p1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.1.4

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 [2.0.1-r1]
```

Si quelqu'un a une idée ce serait chouette, merci, by.

Gentoo, the best distrib to understand your PC!

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Commence par effectuer ceci :

```

# echo '>media-libs/openal-20000101' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

La dernière version d'openal est la 0.0.8

Je viens de la compiler, et çà passe.

Que donne un emerge -pvuDN world après çà ?

----------

## babos

Bon ,ca n'a rien changé mais pourquoi essayer de masquer la version 20000101 de openal alors qu'il s'agit de la version 20050504 installée sur mon ordi

Voila la sortie que j'obtiens:

```
Gentux matthieu # emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] ~media-libs/openal-20050504 (is blocking media-libs/freealut-1.0.1)

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/openal-0.0.8 [20050504-r1] +alsa +arts -debug +esd +mp3 +sdl +vorbis 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freealut-1.0.1  444 kB

[ebuild     U ] games-rpg/eternal-lands-1.2.0_p1-r3 [1.2.0_p1-r1] -doc 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] -unicode 285 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] -acl -build +ipv6 -static -xinetd 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.1.4  +ncurses +readline 428 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 [2.0.1-r1] -binfilter -cairo +eds +gnome +gtk +java -kde -ldap -mono +mozilla +xml 194,180 kB

Total size of downloads: 195,339 kB

```

Bon je vais essayer de masquer la version qui correspond à mon ordi et je vous tiens au courant.

Merci

----------

## babos

Bon ,même en changeant la version, j'ai la même sortie sur la console...

Du coup je remets la version que tu m'avais conseillé.

Merci et enjoy Gentoo en attendant de nouvelles aides.

----------

## netfab

Tu n'as pas dû taper la bonne commande : il y a un > devant openal : toutes les versions supérieures à 20000101.

Et si çà plante toujours sur la version 0.0.8, donne ton emerge --info

----------

## babos

Non, non, sûre, il y a un > devant le nom du paquet dans le fichier /etc/portage/package.mask

Voici la sortie de emerge --info

```
Gentux matthieu # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ ftp://cudlug.cudenver.edu/pub/mirrors/distributions/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://mirror.espri.arizona.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://gentoo.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://linux.cs.lewisu.edu/gentoo/ http://prometheus.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/gentoo http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wwc.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://mirror.clarkson.edu/pub/distributions/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr en es"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli crypt cups curl dri dvd eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint glut gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg openal opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xml xml2 xmms xorg xv zlib linguas_fr linguas_en linguas_es userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Merci beaucoup pour l'aide  :Smile: )

----------

## netfab

Oui, c'est vrai, evidemment : étant donné que openal est déjà installé, il ne tient pas compte du package.mask.

Dans ce cas, désinstalle openal et redonne un emerge -pvuDN world : normalement tu vas avoir une erreur.

----------

## babos

Non, il l'accepte mais je pense que c'est à cause de la version : 0.0.8 est inférieur peut-être à 20000101.

Voici la sortie:

```
Gentux matthieu # emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openal-0.0.8  +alsa +arts -debug +esd +mp3 +sdl +vorbis 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freealut-1.0.1  444 kB

[ebuild     U ] games-rpg/eternal-lands-1.2.0_p1-r3 [1.2.0_p1-r1] -doc 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] -unicode 285 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] -acl -build +ipv6 -static -xinetd 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.1.4  +ncurses +readline 428 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 [2.0.1-r1] -binfilter -cairo +eds +gnome +gtk +java -kde -ldap -mono +mozilla +xml 194,180 kB

Total size of downloads: 195,339 kB
```

Mais du coup en enlevant --pretend, ça plante au même endroit

J'essaie en mettant le paquet à une version 0.0.0 dans package.mask?

Merci beaucoup

----------

## babos

En changeant la version dans package.mask du coup j'obtiens l'erreur que tu devais attendre:

```

Gentux matthieu # nano /etc/portage/package.mask

Gentux matthieu # emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~media-libs/openal-0.0.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/openal-0.0.8 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "media-libs/freealut-1.0.1" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for games-rpg/eternal-lands

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Peut-être une autre idée alors, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Non, non : c'est très bien comme çà : ne touche pas à la version.

En revanche, si tu fais un revdep-rebuild --ask, tu dois forcément avoir une erreur, sinon le revdep-rebuild ne t'aurait pas réinstallé la version 20050504. D'ailleurs il y a un tracker à ce propos.

[edit] non, en fait, c'était normal : la version 20050504 était considérée comme supérieure à 0.0.8, la fatigue...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Y'a t'il des erreurs au dessus de la ligne internal compiler error ?

A tout hasard, essaye :

```

# FEATURES="-ccache" emerge --oneshot openal

```

J'ai quasiment la même configuration que toi, et je viens de le compiler.

----------

## babos

 edit Là je ne sais plus trop, quel version je mets dans le Package.mask 0.0.0 ou 20000101, désolé, mais je suis un peu perdu aussi  :Smile: 

Bon, alors, avant le message d'erreur, en milieu de compilation j'ai ce type d'avertissement régulièrement:

```
backends/alc_backend_alsa.c:126: warning: ISO C forbids assignment between function pointer and `void *'

backends/alc_backend_alsa.c:126: warning: ISO C forbids assignment between function pointer and `void *'

backends/alc_backend_alsa.c:127: warning: ISO C forbids assignment between function pointer and `void *'

backends/alc_backend_alsa.c:127: warning: ISO C forbids assignment between function pointer and `void *'
```

Avec revdep-rebuild, cela me done bien une erreur avec le jeu eternal-lands:

[code]

Gentux matthieu # revdep-rebuild --ask

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/games/bin/el (requires  libopenal.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/_openal.so (requires  libopenal.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

[code]

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot --ask =games-rpg/eternal-lands-1.2.0_p1-r1

..........

!!! "--ask" should only be used in a terminal. Exiting.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

[/code]

En utilisant

[code]FEATURES="-ccache" emerge --oneshot openal[/code]

J'ai toujours la même erreur à la compilation.

Sinon, je suis allé voir le tracker mais je n'ai pas très bien compris  :Confused: 

Merci pour ton aide et si tu as d'autres idées, c'est avec plaisir  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Dans le package.mask, tu mets ce que je t'ai donné au début :

```

# echo '>media-libs/openal-20000101' >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

Pour les warning, je les ai remarqué aussi pendant la compilation, mais c'est passé.

----------

## babos

Bon, on était d'accord. Donc du coup tout ce que j'ai dit dans le dernier message est bien valable.

Merci

----------

## netfab

çà y est : je viens certainement de trouver d'où vient ton problème :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentux matthieu # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0,gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686) 
> ...

 

Il serait peut-être temps de passer à une version supérieure de gcc  :Wink: 

A toi les joies du emerge -e system && emerge -e world

----------

## babos

youpiii!   :Very Happy: 

C'était bien ça, j'ai recompilé avec revdep-rebuild, ca m'a pris quand même une bonne quinzaine d'heures mais ca y est! J'ai maintenant un système tout beau tout propre, merci beaucoup encore.

Prochaine étape pour moi, essayer de passer à Xorg7, by

----------

## genestyler

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il serait peut-être temps de passer à une version supérieure de gcc 
> 
> A toi les joies du emerge -e system && emerge -e world

 

sans oublier emerge --resume voir si besoin emerge --resume --skipfirst ;o) (je suis au 6ieme resume dont 2 skipfirst) bah c'est une question de patience lol )

----------

## babos

A quoi sert cette commande ?

```
 emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Merci   :Smile: 

----------

## genestyler

le resume te permet par exemple de poursuivre un emerge -e world sur un paquet qui viens de planter a la compilation (genre un fichier qui est pas bon , une erreur de compilation ou autre) helas tant que cette erreur n'est pas "eliminee" tu ne poura pas faire le resume (enfin si mais avec la meme erreure)

--skipfirst te permet donc de "sauter" le premier paquet que veux emerger --resume et donc finir plus ou moins tranquilement ton emerge -e world

evidement ne pas oublier de noter le paquet qui pose probleme pour ensuite chercher la solution pour l'emerger ou le reemergerLast edited by genestyler on Wed May 31, 2006 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## babos

Merci, j'aurai encore découvert plein de trucs grâce à vous deux   :Wink: 

----------

